# Hezbollah operatives interview on video by IDF



## Crusader74 (Dec 8, 2006)

These video clips are from interviews captured heabollah fighters gave to IDF interrogators following the Lebanon War of last summer. They provide insight and context in the way Hezbollah operates. English subtitles.

The first one is a little grainy..
(Hope its in the Correct Thread Boon.)


http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=5697038157853637560&hl=en"%

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=-7115626293343757342&hl=en"

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docId=4795461785530702085&hl=en"%


----------



## hoepoe (Dec 8, 2006)

Very good links, thanks!


----------

